# 
:    134                .
 !            !             134-  28  2013.             .      ,        (  ),  (      25    )         .              3-      18  2013 .   -24   : , _________________ (, ) ,     _________________________ ()   : _______________________________ (,    , ,  ,   (   ,   ,  ,  ,   )),     31  2013 .   ,             .          ,   24,        --  .                 !        ?

----------


## Demin

> ?


   ? 50  50?   .



> 


 .



> ,   24,        --  .


  .  :Wow: 

 -,    ,      . , , .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lesik1981

**,        ?  ?    ..    ,     .. :Smilie:

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

.
 ,   - .
       ?

 , ?

   :



> 134-  28.06.2013 .,          .
> 
>        ,                    .
> 
>    ,      ,    01.11.2013.,       :
> 
>     -   ( ),    ;
> 
>     -   , ,           ()  ,    ;
> ...

----------


## Demin

> , ?


 ,  .       .     .

----------


## Larky

> .


,    ...     "",         ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

*Demin*,   .
   ,     

,  ,    ..

       ,     , -  ..

----------


## iv660

> ,  .       .     .


        ()?    ?

----------


## Demin

> ()?


 .  :Smilie: 



> ?


    ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## iv660

.

 ,   ,        ,  - -      .

----------


## Demin

> ,  - -


,   ... ...  !

----------

..

----------


## iv660

> ,   ... ...  !


            (: ) .   .

!    !

----------

()   ,     -  
     ,    .       ,   ,  ?

----------


## Demin

> ,    .       ,   ,  ?


    -  ?

----------

!

  . ,          ?       ?

----------

-    50  50 %...

----------


## -

**,      .   ,   ..- +,    ,  ???    ???(  .,      ),           (!)

----------


## _

.  .  !       2018 .: "     ,      ,      / ,    ,       &#171;  &#187;.      (),       ,   -  .    "/"  .    -  .

----------

> (),       ,   -  .


    ,   ?)

----------

